# Triangle Choke



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 14, 2002)

I have troubles getting this on one of my students. First of all he is a wide body person, second I have short legs. Is it possible that this technique will not work for me on him? I have gotten it on other people before.
Bob
:asian:


----------



## Aegis (Oct 14, 2002)

It can be trickier to get sangaku-jime on a big guy.... If you can't physicall link your legs behind your opponent's back, you can't do the strangle. Instead use the leg over his shoulder to aid in a collar choke.


----------



## ace (Oct 14, 2002)

U can switch to the leg shoulder lock
 Or the straight armlock

Or use the positon to pull 
your self out from the bottom


Thers more but start with these  options.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't even like to keep him my guard, he is too heavy, and it hurts my hips if I try to keep him there. About the only position that works for me is the side mount. His chest is too big for the mount also.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 14, 2002)

Sangaku Jime is a good example of a judo technique that is not the best choice for everyone. Other examples are Seoi Nage if you are very tall compared to your opponent, O Goshi against an opponent who has a large waist and you have short arms. If Sangaku is not working, try another technique as suggested. Personnally I like Jigoku Jime.

                                                             Peace
                                                               Dennis


----------



## Kyle (Oct 15, 2002)

How is your positioning?  It is very important to get perpendicular to your opponent.  If their right arm is in, your head should be next to their left knee.  Make sure your right calf is over their neck, not their shoulder.

    - Kyle
www.saundersbjj.com


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 15, 2002)

The problem is my legs are too short and the person that I am trying to get it on is very wide. Like abba8 said this is one technique that doesn't work against everyone. The guy I try to work this on is about 85lbs or heavier than I am.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 15, 2002)

You are correct, no technique is best for everyone.  The triangle works better (i.e. easier) for those guys with longer legs.

If you haven't tried what I indicated, please give it a shot.  My legs are fairly short as well.  However, I am able to, with correct technique, use the triangle on guys that outweigh me by 70 to 100 or more pounds.  But, over time, I've probably put in 75 to 100 or so hours of training focused on the triangle.

One other thing, try it first without resistance from your training partner.  This will allow you to see and adjust your technique.

    - Kyle


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 15, 2002)

Kyle, Thanks for the tip. I will try it and see what happens.
Bob :asian:


----------



## yin_yang75 (Nov 22, 2002)

I always have trouble with a traingle. I'm too old to be fast enough and my flexiblitiy isn't real hot. The young guys see it coming. Since they know me from rolling they like to stack me up because I hate that.

But what I do to keep them honest is start the traingle and when they counter spin the hips, get both legs on one side his head instead of having him between your legs, hold unto the arm and supline from the bottom. 

Big guys crushing you sucks and if he is big and knows what is comming he will stack you up, if you beat him to the supline he will probably lift you up tring to excape. Good Luck.

Old guy techniques
Byron


----------



## JDenz (Nov 23, 2002)

Man you guys need to go to Kyles.  Triangle is a good choke just ask Nogeria.  If he can lock it on Sapp any one can lock it, Sapp has got to be the largest human being I have ever seen fight.  Anyways when you have the triangle in and you are getting stacked, use your free hand, not the hand you are pulling down on his head with, and grab his near ankle, depending on the grip and body types you can break his base, sweep him into a semi mount with the triangle in.  If he stands up to quick for you you still have arm bar, if he clears his leg past your head you can figure four your legs on his arm and arm bar him.  Also if you are getting crushed in the guard by smaller guys open up into the butterfly guard.  At my skill level (which is not very high) I find sweeps from the buterfly alot easier.  just remember the key to everything in the guard is don't let the top guy get postureand start to pass.  Control the action play the game at your pace.  To add to Kyles point think of looking in his ear when you have triangle, you should be at least that far to seal the deal, for those of us who are mathmatically uninclined lol.  Now if only I could spell.


----------



## Gaston (Jun 7, 2004)

As our Sensei got one of our members with this one, and I have since enjoyed its effectiveness, it work. Well assume your opponent has a gi on. Grab his right lapel with your right hand _but under your right knee_ and his right sleeve with your left hand.  Purchase your left foot either on his right hip or knee and spin your upper body to the right and your hips to the left. As you thrust your right leg _into the left side neck_, make sure you leave your right knee semi-straight.  Pull hard with your right hand and perform an axe-kick type movement wedging his neck between his right lapel and the back of your knee.  Often this alone can be very effective. If not using your left foot for thrust pull his right arm across his body a little bit will do. Only when your right foot is securely wedged into the back of your left knee/calve do you let go of his right lapel. If that still doesnt do the trick. Use both arms to finish pulling his right arm across your body and then lock them around the back of his head and pull towards your abdomen arching your hips.

Revive your surprised opponent

Ps In case you were wondering: 

Sensei 57   165lbs    vs.  
Surprised member 62 340lbs


----------



## gusano (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a fact that a guy can be too big to put into the conventional triangle and if your legs are short it makes it harder to do. As stated previously, you can always switch to an armbar by putting your leg on the other side of his head and extending your hips. If your hand is inside his lapel, you can triangle him WITHOUT having one of his arms, just figure four your legs and choke him with YOUR hand deep in his lapel. If he comes around close enough to grab his leg, you can reach AROUND his leg and then grab back onto his arm WITH the leg trapped with it and arch your hips to sweep. Your options are too many to list but what the opponent does dictates your counter.


----------



## LiteBlu (Jun 13, 2004)

Break his posture and his neck and shoulder will fit right in the triangle even if you are a circus midget.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 15, 2004)

LiteBlu said:
			
		

> Break his posture and his neck and shoulder will fit right in the triangle even if you are a circus midget.


Ya know, I was reading someone saying they were trying to get the legs around the waist on this thread, and wondered if they were talking about the triangle choke, or the guard. Triangle choke is simple enough to do to a bigger guy. Best tip is to manage your pre-positioning. I see a lot of guys trying to put it on from a position that runs parallel to the opponent: Both heads facing the same wall. All the room you need is there if you spin parallel to the opponent, in the direction of the leg that's looped over the trapezium/opposite the upper extremity you're going to be keeping.


----------



## JDenz (Jun 22, 2004)

some guys are tough to put away.  i mean look at hughes he was caught dead to rights and he still got out.  And agianst super strong guys that know what they are doing you always want to remember sometimes it is okay to let go.


----------

